# Reply from Dogswell regarding Nutrisca.



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I emailed Dogswell in regard to their new Nutrisca grain free/potato free kibble, asking where the meat what sources from and whether the meals are denatured. Also whether selenium yeast would cause an allergic reaction in a dog allergic to yeast. 

Heres their response:

Hi Victoria,
Thank you so much for contacting DOGSWELL®. I am so glad to hear that your dog enjoyed NUTRISCA™. The meat is sourced from the US and New Zealand and our meat meals are not denatured. Organic selenium is an important mineral for tissue health and is very easily assimilated by the body. The selenium included in NUTRISCA™ is at a very low level, but just enough to be effective meeting the bodies needs for this mineral. We have gathered information which has concluded that selenium yeast is not an allergen; however I would recommend consulting your vet to get further advice. There are lots of scientific studies of selenium yeast in human, pet and animal nutrition showing many positive effects and no undesirable side effects. Please let me know if you have any other questions. Hope you have a great holiday!

Thank you,


Katie Di Domenico
Customer Service Coordinator
DOGSWELL®
1964 Westwood Blvd. Suite 350
Los Angeles, CA 90025
310.651.5209 | direct
866.586.5689 | fax
[email protected]
Home

I think I will try this in my rotation since I'm concerned that Uno may develop an allergy to potato( if theres such thing).


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I emailed Dogswell in regard to their new Nutrisca grain free/potato free kibble, asking where the meat what sources from and whether the meals are denatured. Also whether selenium yeast would cause an allergic reaction in a dog allergic to yeast.
> 
> Heres their response:
> 
> ...


i got my bag today shane couldnt stop sniffing it....its the lamb. i might give him some tomorrow.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I also got the lamb one, even though its 30% protein, its definitely very affordable compared to other grain free lamb formulas, the only problem is that theres only 1 store within 30 miles that carries it. But I did see it online at petco.com, so maybe it will be sold at Petco as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

It's available now at Hearty Pet. And there's a 50% off shipping on Black Friday (code BLACKSHIP). I got a free bag of the chicken flavor. I've decided to include this in the rotation.


----------

